# Windows 10 Home = Awful. Is Pro much better?



## patrick76 (Feb 28, 2019)

As I wait for Windows 10 (home ed.) to do another system restore after my windows updates failed and caused my computer to fall into an endless loop (and lose all audio function) it occurred to me that this home edition of W10 is the worst Windows OS I have ever owned. I have never had so many problems with any other versions.
I guess I am a masochist because I have not upgraded to W10 pro.... which brings me to a question....do those of you with W10 Pro have many issues? Is upgrading well worth it? Thanks. (Also, I just wanted to vent).


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 28, 2019)

Interesting question, been trough those windows update loops myself. I have the feeling that I have less and less control over my OS with every new update. Even had to retweak the services a couple of times cause they have been reset after a new update.


----------



## Symfoniq (Feb 28, 2019)

From an update standpoint, Windows 10 Pro is absolutely better.

I personally configure my Windows 10 Pro systems to not auto-update. Updates are only installed when I want them, and it's been pretty smooth sailing.


----------



## DavidY (Feb 28, 2019)

Symfoniq said:


> I personally configure my Windows 10 Pro systems to not auto-update. Updates are only installed when I want them, and it's been pretty smooth sailing.


Also, by taking control over when the updates happen, it's possible to take a backup before triggering the update. That way you can at least get back to a working setup if the update fails.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 28, 2019)

On 10 Pro and initially had a nightmare with updates. Once I sorted it, been fine for the last year.
Mine is set to auto, but I'm using a good backup schedule with Acronis should the nightmare ever return.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 28, 2019)

You'll have the same issues when doing updates but at least you get the choice of when and if to do updates. A couple of months ago I had to update to run a new graphics card and it failed a number of times. It also refused to install the latest build (would say I had all updates installed even though it was running a build that was a year old) so I had to manually force it to install a newer build. I definitely feel the performance hit from the meltdown update but other than that everything seems fine.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 28, 2019)

I like Pro far better than Home. It seems pretty nimble compared with everything since Windows 7 (each one of which got worse and worse).

Caveats and provisos below:

I'm using what seems to me a rather elaborate tool (Local Group Policy Editor) to turn off Updates, Cortana (or Corona or whatever they call it), and Windows Defender. Because my PCs are not connected to the internet 99% of the time, I don't need them. 

In general, updates shouldn't be a problem -- except they are because often they seem to turn on one, two or many settings that you've turned off. I disable the onboard audio in the BIOS so Updates can't turn it back on, but there is other stuff you really have to turn off and it's annoying to check it every time.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 28, 2019)

Now that Microsoft are on a monthly? update cycle instead of the old periodic Service Packs, there is a lot less time & testing going on between updates. This inevitably leads to buggy updates that break things, delete things and generally mess things up.

This is why you should NEVER auto-update.

With Windows 10 Pro you can DEFER the updates until all the kinks are sorted out.

Don't be Microsoft's guinea pig/beta tester.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 28, 2019)

One thing that really annoys me about the updates is that they always change the settings available in the "Settings." Most of the guides on the Microsoft support are useless because whatever version you have doesn't have the same settings as what the guide shows. I had to keep updating until I got to the version that had the settings I needed.

Edit: In my case it had to do with the HDR settings which aren't available anywhere else (maybe registry?). First I didn't have the option to turn HDR on. Then once I finally updated to a version that did have that setting, I didn't have the setting to adjust the brightness of non-HDR content which looks awful by default when you have HDR on. Had to force Windows to install a newer build as it said everything was already up to date.


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 1, 2019)

Now the calculator in W10 will open and then immediately close. Hahahahah. Are they just fucking with me? It sure feels like it. Kinda reminds me of this with Microsoft being represented by the Cable company in this clip...


----------



## sean8877 (Mar 1, 2019)

I've had updates in Window 10 Pro turned off for a couple of years now and I've had no issues with the operating system in that time. Just set your connection type to a "Metered Connection" and that disables the automatic updates.


----------



## ptram (Mar 2, 2019)

I've had the update fail on both Windows 10 Home and Pro. If I understand correctly, it is the system taking all the free space, and then complaining for the lack of free space for the update.

Paolo


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 2, 2019)

My theory is that since many got this OS for free, MS put their most shitiest and unskilled programmers on this.


----------



## DavidY (Mar 2, 2019)

kitekrazy said:


> My theory is that since many got this OS for free, MS put their most shitiest and unskilled programmers on this.


I think it's more about the testers. Microsoft seem to be relying on their "Insider" programme more than employing professionals to test stuff.


----------



## pisskeule (Mar 7, 2019)

You can always use an LTSB. I think it's great.


----------

